# "Best" credit card for France etc please?



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Have tried a search on here but had to resort to posting (sorry if I have missed something!).
We will be visiting France, Belgium and Netherlands during April/May and we wonder which credit card is widely accepted? We have a Tesco Mastercard, will we be able use it to purchase food etc at large supermarkets, fuel at garages and pay for sites? 
Just wondering what to expect, basically?
Should we apply for a certain credit card now in advance?! :roll: 
Many thanks!


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

All you need to know here:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

The Halifax Clarity card is used by many people on here.

Your own card is widely accepted. You are unlikely to have any problems with it but need to find out the 'loading' and other charges added by your bank. Clarity has neither of these.

Jed


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most cards levy a 3% charge on all 'foreign' transactions.
We use the Post Office CC but I believe there are two others that don't.

Ray.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We use the Saga Visa card, no loading worldwide.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rose

Take two! ****

One of ours was devoured by an ATM in Arromanches, and there was no way we could get it back. Could have been quite a problem if it was the only one we had with us.

Also it's worth telling your bank a fortnight before you go, just so they don't block your card - thinking it has been nicked.

Some automatic fuel pumps (_often quite a bit cheaper than manuanlly operated ones_) used not to like credit cards, but would accept a debit card. I think that has all been resolved now though, since the Continental machines caught up with the chips used in our cards.

Have fun

Dave 

**** _Not "His and hers" on the same account. If one is blocked, both will be! Probably the best option is one Visa and one Mastercard. It's all covered then._


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Nationwide Debit card used to be the one to have but I think that's changed now.

Another security tip, have two different cards on two different accounts as has already been suggested but keep a small amount on the main card you use so that should the worst happen, no thief can clear out your account before you can do anything to stop them. Just transfer enough to cover your immediate needs on a weekly/monthly basis.

If you are travelling long term, you can set up a monthly transfer for example. We also use this for Internet purchases just in case of fraud.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Post Office or Clarity cards are both good


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

colonel said:


> . . . keep a small amount on the main card you use so that should the worst happen, no thief can clear out your account before you can do anything to stop them.


Just to repay the compliment Colonel. :wink:

We have a Visa card which is used for all "remote" transactions at home, and it's the one we use mostly abroad too.

I persuaded the bank to put a low credit limit on it, and NOT to increase it every so often. That way we are protected both here and abroad. _(I know the bank will refund any losses, but it's the hassle!!)_

*Rose *- You may find that your bank doesn't charge transaction fees (_or whatever they call them_) on their *debit *card. You will have to ask though - I only found out by accident after using the credit card for years, and forking out the 3% every time!! :evil:

Dave


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*credit card*

Good morning,
As an aside to your query. We were in Holland for some time last year & found shopping sometimes difficult.
The majority of shops / supermarkets won't accept any card other than ones issued in Holland. Even our French Euro Visa account was rejected.
We had to use cash most of the time. The ATM's Are OK, giving cash to Visa cards. We use Nationwide card mainly.
Regards.
Barrie.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

The Norwich and Peterborough do not charge for taking money out of your current account whilst abroad [not sure about world wide but certainly no charge in euro land or in Morocco] we changed to this bank when Nationwide started to charge. We use PO for credit card. We have tesco credit card for uk spending only, it is not the best for abroad.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Dunno how to do the posh quoting bit but Zebedee said:

Some automatic fuel pumps (often quite a bit cheaper than manuanlly operated ones) used not to like credit cards, but would accept a debit card. I think that has all been resolved now though, since the Continental machines caught up with the chips used in our cards. 

We've been to and from the Alps in the last fortnight and, despite having no problems at all last summer, we didn't find an automatic pump (mostly trying Carrefour) that liked any of our three cards (2 credit/1 debit). Can't say it caused us a big problem and when we went to the kiosk and got fuel the cards were accepted with no problems.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

keith_c said:


> Dunno how to do the posh quoting bit but Zebedee said:


Hit the







button and delete the bits you don't want to quote. :wink:



keith_c said:


> Can't say it caused us a big problem and when we went to the kiosk and got fuel the cards were accepted with no problems.


It might on a Sunday when many of the kiosks are unmanned (or should that be "_unpersonned_"! :roll: ) That could be very inconvenient. Another reason to carry more than one card - in the hope that if one won't work, another one will.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I too thought France had sorted their fuel card payment machines but we found one and only one last year that didn't.

Visa or MC I think would be fine. The more the merrier


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We have found that the machines on unmanned pumps and indeed on Autoroute toll booths in France and most of Western Europe will now accept the vast majority of UK debit and credit cards.

It's a different story in Italy, where the pumps will usually only accept local cards. This is really annoying as the price on automatic pumps is usually significantly chealer.

Roger


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> HiI too thought France had sorted their fuel card payment machines but we found one and only one last year that didn't.


Hi Jason

Not sure if it was their machines or our "puces" that needed sorting, but it's certainly still worth taking two or more different cards.

For long holidays (_where Sod's Law states that problems will always arise within the first two days!!_ :roll: ) it could be worth considering an account with one of the French banks. The locals still use cheques for everything, so that would be one solution . . . assuming we could easily open an account without a French address??

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Santander Zero Card and have been using it for the last five years, it has never been rejected any wear cash, fuel, shopping and site fees, the only stipulation is you have to ring them before you leave the UK and tell them how long you will be away and which countries we will be visiting, I have never been charge a penny for the access this card gives me. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some people don't realise they are being hit with this 3% (2.95%) surcharge. It's often just included in the transaction and unless you made a direct comparison it wouldn't show.

It was only when our MBNA and Nat West cards sent a conditions update some years ago we saw the charge.

Ray.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Sorry, I don't want to hijack this thread, but I posted yesterday on a different thread regarding using the Caxton Visa card at automated pumps in Europe.
We have never experienced any problems in the past when the Caxton was a MasterCard but now they've changed to Visa, they no longer are accepted at automated fuel pumps.
Cards will work at manned pumps but as previously mentioned, this is no use on a Sunday or Bank holiday if you need fuel.
We really need advice now of your experiences of which free to use debit cards definitely work at these pumps?
Just thought this may also help with advice to other people

Thanks in advance of any help


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

We have the Nationwide Select Visa card, we use Nationwide for all our banking , you have to be having so much paid into your account every month. i.e. your pension, so much of your income etc, we get no charges at all and when used in the UK you get cashback on everything. Also being with Nationwide we get free travel insurance Flex account travel cover. , it is free European multi trip cover up to the age of 74, after this age they will still cover you at a discounted rate. It even covers Turkey Tunisia Egypt, Israel. We used it when we went to Egypt on a package holiday, I have high blood pressure and osteoarthritis and it still covers me, I made sure by asking. We still take our european health card. Casback 0.5% , no limit to amount of cashback. You get a proper insurance certificate every year just like when you buy it through the insurance companies.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

angie said:


> Sorry, I don't want to hijack this thread, but I posted yesterday on a different thread regarding using the Caxton Visa card at automated pumps in Europe.
> We have never experienced any problems in the past when the Caxton was a MasterCard but now they've changed to Visa, they no longer are accepted at automated fuel pumps.
> Cards will work at manned pumps but as previously mentioned, this is no use on a Sunday or Bank holiday if you need fuel.
> We really need advice now of your experiences of which free to use debit cards definitely work at these pumps?
> ...


Best use a credit card at automated pumps I have read. It seems that with a debit card a sum of money is reserved against your purchase before you start pumping and the some time later the unused portion is credited back to your account and that can take days.

So I read on here some time ago, Alan.

Bottom of the first post here: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3348438


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Nationwide do not offer 'fee free' withdrawal of cash with your debit card at ATM's abroad any longer. That is why we changed. It was our main bank account for many years. 
The Nationwide credit card is ok abroad. 
The free insurance was offered when they dropped the fee free withdrawl of cash and they tried to say that this perk more than covered the charges. In our case it didn't and likewise many of our friends. If you check online on money saving expert you will see there are a few offering the service. Abbey National, Metro Bank, N&P. That I know of, could be others.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The Halifax Clarity card is used by many people on here.


Called the Halifax Mastercard now I think?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Card travel insurance has worked well for us until Nat West Jersey dumped us two years ago. We still had the card but non of the benefits and perks.
So both our UK credit cards give no travel benefits at all now. The PO and NW.

I have just applied for a French Credit Agricole Gold Credit Card which does cost €118 a year but gives 90 day world travel cover with NO upper age limit.!!!!

French residents take note.

Ray.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Really excellent replies, many thanks!! Applied for a Halifax Clarity card. 8)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not appropriate for those who do not live in this part of the world, but our Cumberland Building Society cards can be used fee and commission free abroad. At least they can if you remember to tell them where your are going  

Last year, I sat in a pub in Oxford on the way to the Tunnel telephoning the Building Society to let them know where we were going. Better to remember late than never. The advantage of having a local smaller provider is that I just told her my details and proposed countries to visit and she took the time to add the details to Liam's account and his bit of our joint account  

We left the Nationwide when they started to charge for usage abroad.

Sue


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

There is a reason some cards don't work at automated machines in France.
I have just opened a French bank account and you don't get a card as standard just a cheque book. 
A debit card then costs about €30 a year each plus a monthly fee. 
The basic "securitised" debit card will not work at motorway toll booths and will only work at automated petrol pumps if you have enough balance to cover the maximum among the pump will dispense plus what you actually want to buy. 
If the pump is unable to speak with your UK bank to confirm this it won't work.
The French banking system is strange, even if you had a million in your account you can only withdraw €450 every 7 days from a cashpoint at your own bank or €300 at other banks. 
You can also only make €3500 of shop purchases with you debit card in any month even though you have more in the bank.
This amount can be increased if you pay more and have a high balance.
You also have to pay for everything, setting up direct debits, paying money in, taking it out or just leaving it alone.
I think there is even a charge for taking your cheque book out of your pocket!
James


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cards*

Hi

We use Halifax Clarity for purchases, N&P debit for cash and purchases and a Caxton for pre loading. I did a comparison of the three and you can read about it here

Nowadays, we don't really bother with Caxton but if the rate went to 1.30 we would get some Euro and stock up.

We always leave the UK with some Euro in cash too.

Russell


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

It is theNationwide Select Credit Card that we use,there may be a fee for withdrawing cash,but we dont withdraw cash.


----------

